# Budgie stopped talking



## sandib (6 mo ago)

My Budgie is 6 months old and has stopped chirping.
It would chirp often and now nothing.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anything in his environment changed? A change in behavior can be the first sign that a bird is not feeling well, does he seem ok otherwise?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*As Cody indicated, a change in behavior can indicate the budgie isn't well.
Is he eating, drinking and pooping normally? Has his activity level changed?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## sandib (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Has anything in his environment changed? A change in behavior can be the first sign that a bird is not feeling well, does he seem ok otherwise?


No environment change, we have the budgie inside all the time, it sleeps in the laundry with no heating but a light covering the cage on three sides.
Budgie is still eating, drinking & pooing.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How cold does it get where he is kept if there is no heat? Is the cage always kept in the laundry?


----------



## sandib (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> How cold does it get where he is kept if there is no heat? Is the cage always kept in the laundry?


HI Cody, thanks so much for your replies!
We have had the budgie for one month and every night it has stayed in the laundry with no heat.
Yesterday I went and got budgie vitamins and last night we left the budgie in the lounge room were it is warmer and the budgie is more active and is chirppy a little today....so much more then yesterday, as the budgie yesterday was not active at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why were you keeping the bird in the laundry room?

Budgies need to be in an area where they can see and have interaction with their human flock, especially if they are a solo bird.
Have you read the information throughout the forum to learn to give your budgie the appropriate care for its optimal health and well-being?
(Please refer to my post above in this thread)*


----------



## sandib (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Why were you keeping the bird in the laundry room?
> 
> Budgies need to be in an area where they can see and have interaction with their human flock, especially if they are a solo bird.
> Have you read the information throughout the forum to learn to give your budgie the appropriate care for its optimal health and well-being?
> (Please refer to my post above in this thread)*


The budgie is only in the laundry and night time for sleeping


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So, I'm assuming that from now on you will be keeping the budgie's cage in the lounge at night, correct?
What is your bird's name?
We would love to see some pictures of him!*


----------



## sandib (6 mo ago)

Hello again, budgie is Billie.
Billie is back chirping everyday.
Billie is 6 months ago and has started pecking, I have read your articles on this and they have really helped


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is an adorable guy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Billie is precious!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is SO cute


----------

